# Sciatic Radiculopathy?



## Radcoder86 (Oct 27, 2015)

How would you code sciatic radiculopathy? Doctor didn't actually state it's sciatica. Would it be radiculopathy, site unspecified? 

Thanks!


----------



## jeskla (Oct 28, 2015)

*G57.0 ??*

Since the MD has stated sciatic, this would lead me to lesion of sciatic nerve (G57.0). Since there is an excludes 1 note with radiculitis under G57.0, I would not code that also.  Just so you you know, I do not have  much experience. I am a CPC -A who only has on the job experience for 8 months.


----------



## TheStephCode (Oct 29, 2015)

M54.16   Radiculopathy, lumbar region

"Sciatic" places the radiculopathy in the lumbar region.


----------



## Radcoder86 (Nov 2, 2015)

Great, thank you!


----------

